

Reactive MVC and the Virtual DOM - tosh
http://www.futurice.com/blog/reactive-mvc-and-the-virtual-dom

======
tosh
Cycle.js is a related framework that was derived from this post.

[https://github.com/staltz/cycle](https://github.com/staltz/cycle)

